# Java plugin on 8.0 amd64



## roth (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello.

What do I need to install to get a java plugin for native Firefox on 8.0-RELEASE-amd64?

I'm slightly overwhelmed by all of the java options in ports and can't find any clear info on what will provide the plugin.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 16, 2010)

either java/jdk16, java/diablo-jdk16, java/openjdk6 or java/openjdk7 pick one...
for jdk16 and diablo-jdk16 [which is precompiled jdk16] you will need to download some files

for openjdk you still need some jdk to bootstrap it... but once you have openjdk isntalled, you no longer will need other jdk to install openjdk

I prefer openjdk, because I don't have to download any extra files... 

On other hand openjdk seams to work little worse. For example Netbeans fonts with onenjdk look ugly. Perhapsh it's something other that's wrong, but I didn't investigate, since I don't use netbeans


----------



## roth (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 16, 2010)

I've just installed openjdk7 and netbeans seems ok


----------



## topher (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you killasmurf86. Could you tell is the best way to actually get firefox to find the plugin.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 16, 2010)

sorry, don't know that one.
It works fine on Opera


----------



## topher (Jan 16, 2010)

`ln -s /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/amd64/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so \~/.mozilla/plugins`

worked for me


----------



## phoenix (Jan 16, 2010)

It seems the openjdk ports don't support a browser plugin.  One needs to install one of the diablo-jre* or diablo-jdk* ports to get that.  The openjdk ports (currently) seem to be useful only for running java applications.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 16, 2010)

hmm, then how can I play java tetris in opera? I only have openjdk6 & 7 installed


EDIT:
Opera probably does different approach on this
In opera I have to specify path to java


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 17, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> hmm, then how can I play java tetris in opera? I only have openjdk6 & 7 installed
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Opera doesn't use the plugin. It contacts Java directly to run. So no plugin needed for Opera.


----------

